# Electric Utility Vehicle as a beginner



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

The cheapest parts come from old EVs, forklifts and failed EV conversions.

I would look for a sub $500 Comutacar, Miles zx40 or similar 
Then either fix up / upgrade or just use it for parts

https://m.facebook.com/groups/37535...752029&anchor_composer=false&ref=group_browse

Good Luck


----------

